# JPEG file kaputt



## interface (10. Februar 2007)

Hi,

habe mir einige JPEG Bilder auf DVD gebrannt.
Nun kann ich diese aber nicht mehr öffnen.
Gibt es ein JPEG File Repair oder sowas ?
Habe in Google Pixrecovery und Jpeg recovery gefunden brachten aber keinen Erfolg.

Wenn ich den Code vom Bild in WordPad anschauen kommt er mir falsch vor.
Ein funktionierendes Bild sieht anders an.
Aber blick in der Matrix nicht durch ;-)

Hat jemand einen TIP

cu


----------



## Admi (11. Februar 2007)

Tät mich auch mal interessieren. Habe aber bisher noch keine Lösung im Net gefunden. kaputt scheint im Fall von JPG auch kaputt zu bleiben.


----------



## Nil18 (12. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mal ein Programm geschrieben welches den Header eines JPG Files ändert und somit erkennt das System die Datei nicht mehr als JPG an.

Von daher: Ladet euch mal einen HEX Editor runter und seht euch die ersten 3 Byte der JPG File an.

Danach sucht in Google den Standard Header einer JPG File (weiss den jetzt nicht auswendig) und falls es daran liegt, könnt ihr die Datei ja ganz einfach mit dem Hex Editor wieder reparieren.


----------



## interface (13. Februar 2007)

hmm hab es mir angeschaut aber kam nix raus dabei.
Habe das file mal hochgeladen vielleicht blickt ihr mehr durch.

http://1i.eu/?download=a75e80751bdc...02.10.2006+Nachträglich+zur+Einschul+(12).jpg


----------



## Nil18 (14. Februar 2007)

Also entweder ich bin doof, oder das Bild funktioniert weder daheim am Rechner, noch hier in der Arbeit.

//edit: Hab mir grad mein altes Programm angesehn, der JPG Header lautet: FF D8 FF


----------

